# my link



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Make sure you have Auto date and time checked in your settings. Verify that your onstar module is functioning properly (no red light on your rear view mirror). You might need to do a factory reset of the radio. Also, being in Canada you might need to do the Onstar Upgrade to the 4g LTE network as the CDMA networks are no longer active up there.​


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

RON65 said:


> 2015 cruze date and time will not stay set to right day and time changes when car shut off


No wonder my Auto Clock never worked from PDT to PST, I've never set the date? I know Rivergoer claims his time changes when traversing time zones here in the Tri State area, now THAT is beyond strange!!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No wonder my Auto Clock never worked from PDT to PST, I've never set the date? I know Rivergoer claims his time changes when traversing time zones here in the Tri State area, now THAT is beyond strange!!


I...…
I'm not even sure how to reply to this.... Part of me wants to cry and part of me wants to fall over laughing


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I...…
> I'm not even sure how to reply to this.... Part of me wants to cry and part of me wants to fall over laughing


I guess it does know the day, I use it very sparingly:xmas:


----------

